# kel-lite



## Spike Friedman (Sep 16, 2010)

Have an 8-C Kel-Lite needing repair.

Can you refer me to someone, please.

Spike toll-free: 888 9.10.11.12

[email protected]


----------



## SG688 (Sep 25, 2010)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199684&page=4



Boudreaux said:


> These are two posts from *flashlightmuseum.com. *These are only two of the 99 comments listed under *5 Cell Law Enforcement Kel-Lite.* Several years ago Andy Studer purchased the entire *Kel-Lite Industries Inc. Collection* from the original maker/designer *Norman Nelson*. I felt some of you may be interested in this information.
> 
> [SIZE=-1]*Andy* on Mar 14, 2008 - 5:23 PM [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]about 2 years ago I purchased the entire KEL-LIGHT Industries Inc. Collection from the original maker/designer Norman Nelson. Not knowing much about the product just liking antiques. I purchased the machines, and all product left from the production facility. I also have all replacement parts for most KEL-LITE products Plus all Prototypes produced and not, starting from 1948. If anyone needs Parts or repair I have the capabilities. I also have the tooling and molds to make new of what is a great product. This is not my buisness just a hobby! [email protected] [/SIZE]
> 
> ...


----------

